# almost got a crow today



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

we had them coming in to r dekes, we shot and now they are prolly sitin out there laughin at us .... we missed :sniper: :eyeroll:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

i guess maybe u should change your name from sure shot to bad shot! :wink: naw i'm just joking. Sometimes you have the perfect setup but you can't hit anything and sometimes you are 100% accurate but nothin is comin to the dekes. It's alright just takes practice
better luck next time


----------

